

300+ Workers at NASA’s DC Headquarters Vote to Form a Union - chippy
http://www.ifpte.org/news/details/300-Plus-Workers-at-NASAs-Washington-Headquarters-Vote-to-Form-a-Union

======
chippy
These would be "Professional support specialists" that is "budget analysts,
policy analysts, administrative specialists, secretaries, and others."

Title previously said "Tech Workers" \- I've removed the tech bit.

